# Keyboard Tamer



## Tim Armes (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi guys,
I've released a new LR3 plugin called Keyboard Tamer that allows you to redefine most of Lightroom's keyboard shortcuts, and to create new shortcuts for functions that don't yet have them.
This plugin will be invaluable for those who wish to streamline their workflow and make Lightroom work for them.
It's also a must for those who use Lightroom in a language that's different to the expected one for their keyboard layout. For example, those who run Lightroom in English on a machine with a non-U.S. keyboard will normally find that many of the shortcuts are inaccessible - with this plugin they can be redefined.
It's donationware : http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/keyboardtamer.php
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 24, 2010)

Brilliant idea Tim! 

I'll just add one query, which came up on another forum - am I right in thinking this can only map menu commands, and it can't set keyboard shortcuts for sliders? One guy got all excited!


----------



## Tim Armes (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,
I can only change the shortcuts which Adobe have placed in the translation files (so that they can adapt them for different keyboards).
They've given access to most menu commands, but not the exposure sliders, unfortunately.
Tim


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 24, 2010)

You could change the shortcuts to flip through the sliders and adjust them, but you couldn't tie a particular key to a particular slider, which is probably what you're asking for.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 24, 2010)

That was what I thought. Might be worth putting that in the blurb somewhere.


----------



## Tim Armes (Jul 4, 2010)

Victoria - that guy get get excited again now, especially if he's a Mac user 
http://photographers-toolbox.com/products/keyboardtamer.php?sec=sliders


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 4, 2010)

Message passed back - can't wait to get time to play!


----------

